# Batman vs Superman: Dawn of Justice Trailer



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 18, 2015)

​

Dawn of Hype... I guess?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 18, 2015)

Go Batfleck! BEAT THE LIVING SHIT OUT OF SUPERMAN! HE WILL DEFINITELY BLEED!!

I can't seriously wait for BvS!


----------



## nxwing (Apr 18, 2015)

Pause the video somewhere in 1:21 and look at one of the pillars on the left. You will see that there's a question mark that has the style of The Riddler's question mark. Future Batman Movie Villain maybe?


----------



## Vipera (Apr 18, 2015)

I bet that the movie will be something like this:

Batman: I hate you
Superman: I hate you
<insert villain>: I hate both of you
Batman and Superman: let's ally to kick his ass

Roll the credits


----------



## nxwing (Apr 18, 2015)

I've heard Lex Luthor was going to be in this movie. Does anyone know what he looks like? Or does he look like the Shazam of Earth-3 (A.K.A Alexander Luthor)


----------



## Bimmel (Apr 18, 2015)

Vipera said:


> I bet that the movie will be something like this:
> 
> Batman: I hate you
> Superman: I hate you
> ...


Such comics in general. They feel like they lead nowhere.


----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2015)

Vipera said:


> I bet that the movie will be something like this:
> 
> Batman: I hate you
> Superman: I hate you
> ...


I see you've read at least one Batman VS Superman comic. 

In every version of the DC universe, Batman is mistrustful of the alien at first, and Superman is wary of the masked lunatic, and at some point they clash before admitting the other one is a good guy. It is inevitable. 

I see  Mark Zuckerberg Lex Luthor in this movie as (among other things) the founder of Facebook a mogul of modern media, with significant (underhanded) influence on the public opinion, and on the usual crusade against Earth's dependence on Superman. Batman has every reason to mistrust one of the aliens that destroyed Metropolis (and almost the entire world), a weapon of mass destruction wandering around completely unchecked doing whatever the fuck he wants and bowing to no authority and needs to be brought under control. Add to that Luthor's media manipulating the news and generally stirring up shit (all part of the plan, divide and conquer style) and a fight is inevitable. 




Or, you know, brain slugs from Venus took over one or both of them and now they're fighting. You never know, with movies.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 18, 2015)

Maybe this'll be like that Batman: Brave and the Bol episode where they fight and find out Lex Luthor is behind this and they team up or maybw not? Who knows?


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Apr 18, 2015)

B-Man is looking thick with it


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 18, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I've heard Lex Luthor was going to be in this movie. Does anyone know what he looks like? Or does he look like the Shazam of Earth-3 (A.K.A Alexander Luthor)


 
Well, we don't know how he looks like as of now but it's Eisenberg... If he's not going to look as himself they'll revamp him for the character.

A hairless Eisenberg just doesn't feel right either.


----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I've heard Lex Luthor was going to be in this movie. Does anyone know what he looks like? Or does he look like the Shazam of Earth-3 (A.K.A Alexander Luthor)






Spoiler


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 18, 2015)

colour me super fucking hyped


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 19, 2015)

so ben is stuck in that super buff costume and his jaw is like 'yeah no I just don't want to fit in with the rest of this'


----------



## Flame (Apr 21, 2015)

Tell me, do you bleed?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 21, 2015)

Batman V Superman! I will waiting for this!


----------



## nxwing (Jul 9, 2015)

This thread hasn't got any replies for about 2 months but I'm still going to post it.



Spoiler: New images of BvS






























All taken directly from this page


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 9, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> This thread hasn't got any replies for about 2 months but I'm still going to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- Lego Batman in real life looks friggin awesome!
- Bruce Wayne has aged.
- Jesse Eisenberg.. what in the fuck! lol


----------



## nxwing (Jul 9, 2015)

I was actually expecting Jesse Eisenberg to be bald in the movie. It might be possible that he will be bald later on in the film.


----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2015)

Comic Con trailer oop: 


​ 


Dawn of hype.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 12, 2015)

goddamn im hyped, day 1 watch in imax 3d for me


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 12, 2015)

I thought posting comic book movie trailers was my thing?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 12, 2015)

That thin chick from Fast & Furious as the Wonder Woman seems like a really bad miscast.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 22, 2016)

Get ready for watching Batman VS Superman this Thursday!


----------

